# Replacing seal on axle at differential. Need tips removing axle.



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

My '07 BF 750 is leaking front differential fluid from the seal where the axle comes out of the diff left side (while sitting on the bike). I thought I saw on here some tips on removing the axle a little quicker. The castle nut is soaking (dont think it has ever been taken off) so I'll have to wait. 

I was just wondering what all I need to loosen to get the axle out. I don't want to take a bunch of crap off if I don't have to. Whats the best way?



-Remove castle nut holding axle.

-Take shock loose from top (so it can swing out).

-Loosen the tie rode where its attached to the spindle.

-Loosen the castle nut of the upper ball joint on the spindle and pull the upper a-arm up.

-Fold the spindle down towards the ground (after taking the brake caliper off?



Just wondering if there were any tips, or if that was what I need to do? Cant seem to find a write up on it.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I found the easiest and quickest way is to unbolt the bottom shock mount, the ball joints, caliper, and tierod then give it a good yank. Leave the castle nut alone
It can be a pain. No need to take the shaft out of the spindle anyway.

BFWDP


----------



## futboller04 (Feb 7, 2013)

NickS said:


> My '07 BF 750 is leaking front differential fluid from the seal where the axle comes out of the diff left side (while sitting on the bike). I thought I saw on here some tips on removing the axle a little quicker. The castle nut is soaking (dont think it has ever been taken off) so I'll have to wait.
> 
> I was just wondering what all I need to loosen to get the axle out. I don't want to take a bunch of crap off if I don't have to. Whats the best way?
> 
> ...


Did you ever get the axle out? I've been stuck for a few days trying to get the axle out. I get to spend 15 mins after I put my son down trying to get this stupid thing out and it won't budge.

People talked about prying, but I'm not sure where one gets leverage from. I've pulled constant, I've tried quick pulls, pushed then pull etc. Any thoughts?

thanks


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Do you have everything but the axle off? If so the best way is to pull the axle tight by grabbing the. Axle shaft and then give it a tap with a rubber mallet.


----------



## futboller04 (Feb 7, 2013)

duckincrazy92 said:


> Do you have everything but the axle off? If so the best way is to pull the axle tight by grabbing the. Axle shaft and then give it a tap with a rubber mallet.


Yes, I'm stuck here. So tap the shaft with the mallet while pulling it tight (away from the its housing)?


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

i just replaced these seals man. l i spent a day tryingto get this off then said **** it i rolled up my sleeves then just yanked on the axle until it came out. What i did was pulled out and then pushed back in to get another firm pull on it but i slowly turned the axle every time i pulled i would turn it just slightly and i did that till i went all the way around in a circle lol and it came out and that process took about 2 min just pull out and push in and slighlty turn when you pull out if it didnt come out at that point. the reason it doesnt come out is at the end of it where it goes inside theres is a clip and it will only come out in one spot and u have to get it just right. hope this helps


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Yes pull away from the housing and then while holding it tight tap it towards the housing with a mallet.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Just do a quick hard pull straight out on the axle and it should come out. You may have to do it a few times. Sometimes it helps to push in on the axle and then pull. 

With that said, I use a CV puller. I'm lazy and over the years I have discovered that if they make a tool for something, they make it for a reason. Its a slide hammer with a fork on it. Slide it between the CV and the diff (It may require some taps wth a hammer) and then use the slide hammer. Usually pops the axle right out. You can rent this setup from an auto parts store or buy it. I believe it was around $30.

My setup does not work on all axles. Some places just dont have the room. I could have an exhaust clamp welded to a piece of all thread (or the slide hammer itself) and it would work almost everywhere but I just havent needed to do that.

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

Also, be sure to put anti seize on the splines when you put the axle back in. It will make your life much easier in the future.


----------

